
Grindr removes ethnicity filters in solidarity with Black Lives Matter - xoxoy
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/1/21277315/grindr-ethnicity-filter-update-black-lives-matter-movement-protest
======
dagav
Just because the filter was removed doesn't mean that people won't continue to
discriminate based on race... People have sexual preferences whether you like
it or not.

Also, by this logic, it's sexist that they're discriminating against women in
the first place.

------
sacks2k
So having a personal preference for the people you hook up with is now
considered racist?

This is the problem. It has nothing to do with equal rights any longer. It's
about forcing your beliefs onto me and then attempting to call me a racist
when I disagree.

~~~
olliej
I think the point they’re making is that if you’re filtering an entire group
based on something that they cannot (and should not have to) change that’s
kind of stupid.

Having a preference is not the same as would never date/bone this race,
regardless of any other facts about them.

Think of it this way, now you’re open to a whole new world of rejection! :)

~~~
sacks2k
"Having a preference is not the same as would never date/bone this race,
regardless of any other facts about them."

It might be. I know many African Americans that will not date someone that is
not African american.

It's a personal preference. Sure, you can just pick out the people you don't
like, but I see this as the same as a dating company only have hetero couples.

------
chaorace
Somehow, this doesn't strike me as the kind of change black people were really
asking for for. Then again, who am I to speak for black Grindr users
(grindees?)

------
shultays
Can you still filter by sex? That sounds a bit sexist.

